# Hector from Coco



## valdaliso (Sep 29, 2014)

I promised a non scary halloween this year since we are having a party for 4 year olds. Our little one is used to the scary props but didn’t want to scare his friends. Kind of hard having to revamp or create new non scary props. Made some witch legs in planter, switched out the witch face to a normal face. However, that still wasn’t enough to fill the void. I decided on making Hector and Imelda from Coco. Just about done with Hector... need his pouch, guitar and sew his pants a bit more narrow. Now to start working on Imelda.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it! Looks like the body is mostly a pose and stay skeleton, but how did you modify it and make the face/clothing?


----------



## valdaliso (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, the Skelton is one of those basic posing one. I got a styrofoam head and modified it a bit before I paper mache it. Narrowed the sides, dug the eyes out more, added to the chin, and took out the lower teeth. After I paper mache it I basically painted it and used sharpies for the design. I got a wig and scored the clothes at a thrift shop for 7 bucks... including the hat. I made the red scark out of scrap fabric and had to order the suspenders from amazon. I also used half glass inch beads for eyes with a print out of eyes behind it. Sorry didn’t take pics. These are some I have of the sculpting of styrofoam.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Well it looks fantastic and great job on the styro head modeling. The eyes really make it pop, but it's just about dead on as far as what you were going for. The kids are going to LOVE this setup!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I just watched that move last week and this is fantastic! Awesome work! The kids are gonna love it.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

That looks spot on. Awesome job. Where did you get the styrofoam skeleton head?


----------



## valdaliso (Sep 29, 2014)

I got it at JoAnns Fabric. They had them on doorbuster sale too!


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice work! Turned out great.


----------



## pgonz1971 (May 4, 2021)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I love it! Looks like the body is mostly a pose and stay skeleton, but how did you modify it and make the face/clothing?





valdaliso said:


> Yes, the Skelton is one of those basic posing one. I got a styrofoam head and modified it a bit before I paper mache it. Narrowed the sides, dug the eyes out more, added to the chin, and took out the lower teeth. After I paper mache it I basically painted it and used sharpies for the design. I got a wig and scored the clothes at a thrift shop for 7 bucks... including the hat. I made the red scark out of scrap fabric and had to order the suspenders from amazon. I also used half glass inch beads for eyes with a print out of eyes behind it. Sorry didn’t take pics. These are some I have of the sculpting of styrofoam.


----------



## pgonz1971 (May 4, 2021)

Would u sell?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

pgonz1971 said:


> Would u sell?


This person hasn't been back on the forum almost 3 years, so you're unlikely to get any response. But they did explain how they built it, so you might could recreate it yourself.


----------

